# Sneak Peak at what we will have for the Regional Finals, San Jose 9/24/2011



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Yesterday (8/28) MVP Arena, site of the upcoming Western Regional Finals event, hosted a car show/fun day event with district 10 car club. I went to check it out and also to help promote our event.

This is relevant because District 10 will be hosting another car show together with our finals, to make a huge vent with 150-200 cars! A lot of the same activities shown below will be offered at our event as well so...figure i would give you a teaser 

First up..

all the various cars lined up in the parking lot...note a few models walking around


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The basketball three point shootout to win prizes:










the huge in door pump it up obstacle course, see what your best times are...there will also be one or two other mini jumpers set up for kids:



















The dunk tank will be back, with models and other girls providing the splash  though i think we should put Michael in there!










in addition, we will have have on hand:

BBQ food and refreshments
in door batting cages
basketball cours
foosball and other table games
NOS energy drinks and NOS girls
possibly subwoofer toss to win prices
and much more 

so it will be a all together fun day instead of sitting at a car audio shop for hours un-end 

hope to see yall there!

Bing


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

This is going to be a great show. Wish I was on the West Coast.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i cant come!


----------



## skittlesRgood (Oct 11, 2010)

i am all over that obstacle course. bring it on bing!


oh ya, car show looks good too.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in!

Hope to meet some DIYMA members at the show. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this should be a great time!  i will see you on the course Skittles lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> The dunk tank will be back, with models and other girls providing the splash  though i think we should put Michael in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Bing



Kitty's don't like water


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

If we're not competing, what time should we get there to see all the goings on?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just as well compete. We are workig on a 1X event at this event. Confused yet? OK. 

We are working on a 1X event completely seperate from the finals as a kick off for 2012's season and to get the newbies to try the competition scene. Obviously the car show guys and anyone that hasn't competed would probably not have such a good time going up against the "seasoned vets" and we wouldn't expect them to pay the addtional fees involved for the finals event. We are still working on the details for this but it would be a great opportunity to give the competition scene a try. Keep an eye out for details.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

atsaubrey said:


> Just as well compete. We are workig on a 1X event at this event. Confused yet? OK.
> 
> We are working on a 1X event completely seperate from the finals as a kick off for 2012's season and to get the newbies to try the competition scene. Obviously the car show guys and anyone that hasn't competed would probably not have such a good time going up against the "seasoned vets" and we wouldn't expect them to pay the addtional fees involved for the finals event. We are still working on the details for this but it would be a great opportunity to give the competition scene a try. Keep an eye out for details.


I would love to but I haven't begun the install so I have nothing to compete with.
What time would you get there just to take in all the goings on?

Thanks in advance!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

Same question as Bret....

Won't compete but would love to attend.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

With it being finals, it will be and ALL day afair. 10am-......7pm? It's over when the last car is judged and awards are given out.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

atsaubrey said:


> With it being finals, it will be and ALL day afair. 10am-......7pm? It's over when the last car is judged and awards are given out.


Thank you.
I will be there at 10.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you guys want to have demos, i would come slightly later, say around noon or so...that way, some cars will have been judged and people are usually more open to give demos


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> if you guys want to have demos, i would come slightly later, say around noon or so...that way, some cars will have been judged and people are usually more open to give demos


Hope you all are open to demos.
I would love to hear the best that Cali has to offer. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone of my builds i can gurantee you can listen as much as you want, its just that most people would prefer to give demos after being judged, quite a few times cars have gone into lanes with messed up settings because someone played with something while listening 

but u can listen to my old ass system anytime you want, its impossible to mess up settings on it lol


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Bing, where is this again? I'm gonna be there for sure early, then I have that party I HAVE to be at around 1pm in Livermore. But I wanna go and have planned for it and gotten approval from the boss (AKA my wife!).


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Bing, where is this again? I'm gonna be there for sure early, then I have that party I HAVE to be at around 1pm in Livermore. But I wanna go and have planned for it and gotten approval from the boss (AKA my wife!).



MVP Arena San Jose.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Fliers are being printed, here is the electronic format  please feel free to save and forward it to your friends


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok Bing, I found out today we're going down on Friday night. So I will for sure be there in the morning to hang out. I wanna pick your brain on my sub enclosure too if you get time. See you Saturday buddy!


----------

